# Jon Moxley is THE GUY



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Not just in AEW, but potentially all of wrestling.

Stone Cold said Mox would be his number one draft pick in wrestling today and it's hard to disagree.

There's an authenticity to Mox's work that you don't see with many others. His aggression and grit make him stand out. He has it all.

*Look? *










He looks like a badass and acts like one. Gone are the days of condiments, scraggly hair, and skinny arms. He looks TOUGH.

*Check. *


*Promos?*






This is Mox's bread and butter and why he became so popular in the first place. The fact Vince saddled him with lame scripts instead of letting him loose, even just a bit, is a massive cockup. His combination of intensity and charisma on the mic glues the viewer to their screen.
*
Check.*


*Wrestling?*










Over the past few months, Mox has marketed himself into some sort of violent technical brawler with a specialty in unsanctioned matches. The quality of his matches have been very good too. I don't think he's gotten a rating lower than 4.25 for any of his matches that went over 15 min since he's left WWE. He even has a 5-star match under his belt after a great match against Ishii in the G1. His NJPW stint before going to AEW was the best thing for him. He completely revamped his moveset over there.

In WWE his moveset was:
punch/chop, bulldog, suicide dive, neckbreaker, hook and ladder, flying elbow, rebound clothesline, and dirty deeds

Now it's:
Forearms, bites, suicide dive, german suplex, uranage slam, release suplex, headlock driver, regal knee, and paradigm shift (3 different variations)

He also busts out a few submissions now too, with the texas cloverleaf, and the STF being the most common ones (he's done the fujiwara armbar and sleeper a few times too).

Going back to his finisher though, the paradigm shift has to be one of the best finishers in wrestling. He has three variations now.

The snap paradigm shift aka the original dirty deeds. He can use that for brawling segments or false finishes. The quick impact of it is similar to the stunner. It gets a great pop from the crowd.










The elevated paradigm shift aka the finisher he uses nowadays. That's a total badass move. Nobody has kicked out of it yet. It actually looks like it can finish somebody unlike other finishers nowadays.










The avalanche paradigm shift aka the super finisher he used against Darby Allin. I doubt we'll see him use that much often, but there's a chance he could bust it out against the smaller guys.










He can go in the ring and there's no doubt about it now.

*Check.*


*Drawing power?*

Meltzer called him a wrestling megastar after seeing the ticket demand for Mox-Omega for All Out. In AEW all his segments rise in viewers and he has yet to see a drop in any of his segments. In fact, last week against Darby Allin his main event segment saw him gain 83k compared to Jericho who lost almost 200k viewers with his match against Darby Allin a few weeks ago too. AEW and NJPW's highest viewed youtube segments all involve him too.

*Check.*


So what's next for Mox? The logical step would be for him to take the title off Jericho in a few months. Mox chasing the title against Jericho will see AEW get its most viewers yet (they're the biggest draws on the show). I do wonder if Tony Khan sees it the same way though. Can you see him riding with Mox as the top guy for the foreseeable future or will he go with his boy Kenny Omega? I was listening to Omega's interview with Meltzer the other day and he made it sound like his stint as being the top guy will come sooner rather than later and the whole reason for his losses now is just to build others up while he's getting accustomed to his new backstage role. 

If Mox keeps getting over and Omega decides to get his top guy booking, could this be the potential first case of the elite putting themselves over instead of going with what's hot? I mean how much longer is Omega really going to be fine with being a loser for? If AEW focuses on long-term storytelling there's a good chance it could be Omega taking the title off of Jericho instead of Mox. It's still early but it's something to think about it.

Let's wait and find out.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

He's 100x more relevant right now than at any point in the WWE, even when he was WWE champion.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I really wouldn't be surprised if in the next year or so, The Elite (specifically Kenny and The Bucks) turn themselves heel to make Mox that big anti-authority babyface fighting against management.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

Im glad he left WWE not because Im a fan but because we will finally see now if he is capable of becoming a big star in wrestling. you dont have the WWE excuse anymore. "they are holding him back" nobody is holding him back now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I totally believe that 2020 is gonna be Mox's year and he's gonna win the AEW title. The sky is the limit for him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hes badass. Course


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I was not the biggest fan of Ambrose but Moxley really is something else. He is a proven draw. I thought characters were dead in wrestling until this guy comes along.

Stone Cold level


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> I really wouldn't be surprised if in the next year or so, The Elite (specifically Kenny and The Bucks) turn themselves heel to make Mox that big anti-authority babyface fighting against management.


I.hope.so. seeds already been planted


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Sami Callihan right now is on top of the wrestling world.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Schwartzxz said:


> Im glad he left WWE not because Im a fan but because we will finally see now if he is capable of becoming a big star in wrestling. you dont have the WWE excuse anymore. "they are holding him back" nobody is holding him back now.


And he has been knocking 99% of everything out of the park with a clean homerun. He doesn't need excuses, he IS a star it's not disputable anymore, it quite frankly never was, but the ! mark has been put behind it now.


What is interesting here is that they could actually do what WWE never could, make a real captivating story of anti corporation vs corporation with a corporation that are actual GREAT wrestlers and would make that kind of a feud much more awesome than what you could ever do with management that are not real wrestlers. Not only can you make the build up with promos absolutely insane, you can back it up completely in the ring. The possibilities are endless with AEW at this point


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Let's not kid ourselves post-Shield split Ambrose had every chance of being THE GUY too. He was a badass before he went to film his movie and was over af. WWE neutered his character when he came back and they couldn't have him get too over so he didn't derail Roman's push at the time.

He's doing what a lot of us already knew he was capable of doing 5 years ago.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

I said this back in 2011 when he was signed to fcw. Then he went to the main roster and he got castrated like everyone else. Now he,s better than ever and also looks amazing. He,s def the guy that should be the face of aew. Him and Jericho down the line will be money and he should be the one to dethrone him.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Peerless said:


> ...
> 
> 
> If Mox keeps getting over and Omega decides to get his top guy booking, could this be the potential first case of the elite putting themselves over instead of going with what's hot? I mean how much longer is Omega really going to be fine with being a loser for? If AEW focuses on long-term storytelling there's a good chance it could be Omega taking the title off of Jericho instead of Mox. It's still early but it's something to think about it.
> ...


Here’s the problem I’ve had with not booking Omega stronger with more character. You need a star that can replicate Mox, because eventually, someone has to take the title from Jericho. I don’t care if that means Mox or Omega as the main heel, but someone has to do it and have the crowd invested enough to start the next storyline. 

Jericho needs to remain the champ for a bit longer to take full advantage of Mox’s dogged pursuit of the title. In the meantime, you can’t have Omega just kind of “there”. You need to have the fans slowly investing in him, so that when Mox takes the title, you have someone else for the fans to either hate or love enough to keep tuning into the show to see if said character will get one over on Moxley. 

The same can be true with the roles reversed, but they need a counterpart. 

And that isn’t Cody, Pac, or Page. Omega and Moxley is gold.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

No, he isn't.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

I 1000% agree and he should be the next champion.

To think WWE could have had this character but instead of letting him run as the the anti-authority tweener, they tried to push that role on Roman and made Mox his helpless friend.

This is why i never count out people who are currently signed to the WWE. The environment is too strict to fairly assess the talent of anyone there


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

He for sure should be the one to beat Jericho and go on feuds with the likes of Omega and Page.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

Jan.S.Gelz said:


> No, he isn't.


he is guy and Numbers to prove it.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Yes he is. The change has been great for him. He seems to be rejuvenated and is absolutely looking the part. He’s felt like a big deal since DoN.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm a fan but let's wait and see him wrestle a straight up match - he's been protected with garbage matches in AEW. Also let's see if he can hold fan interest with the title for a long run. 

Assume he beats Jericho for the title - what money matches are waiting for him to defend his title? Maybe Omega if thy have it storylined properly. Does Moxley vs PAC headline a PPV? Moxley vs Hangman Page - possibly as it's a match I want to see. Moxley vs Hager??


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

The beginning of that promo video you posted was the perfect delivery of the Paradigm Shift. It was Stone Cold-esque in his intensity and snap. Hard and quick kick to the midsection and a quick snap on the Paradigm Shift itself.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

I want him to go mainstream, he has to go mainstream.


----------



## AustinStunner (Jul 26, 2019)

He indeed is. I feel like Moxley is so far above everyone right now not just in AEW but in the whole industry. He's the complete package. Imagine if WWE actually allowed him to be this character instead of the goofball Ambrose character. Imagine if this character feuded with Brock Lesnar for the title. I feel like he could've easily been the face of the company if they let him just be Moxley or even his 2014 Ambrose character after The Shield broke up.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'm a fan but let's wait and see him wrestle a straight up match - he's been protected with garbage matches in AEW. Also let's see if he can hold fan interest with the title for a long run.
> 
> *Assume he beats Jericho for the title - what money matches are waiting for him to defend his title?* Maybe Omega if thy have it storylined properly. Does Moxley vs PAC headline a PPV? Moxley vs Hangman Page - possibly as it's a match I want to see. Moxley vs Hager??


All of this. 

Like my grandma always said, “Don’t put all of your eggs in one basket.”


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

While I do like Moxley, Jericho is the top guy in the world right now.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I didn't like Ambrose in WWE whatsoever (what I've seen 2012-2014, 2018 on). I'm a notorious Shield hater so never much cared for any of them - solo or together.

Moxley is a different character and monster. He seems like a reckless maniac. AEW had a good grab with him. He's showcasing more character and variety. He was known for hardcore matches in his pre-WWE indie days and he's somewhat reverted back to it, though less destructive. WWE neutered that because dangerous hardcore matches are a no go and have been for awhile.

His match with Kenny Omega at Full Gear was one of the best matches of the year for me aside from Pete Dunne vs WALTER at TakeOver: NYC.

I'm looking forward to what he can showcase and pump out. He's not a top favorite but I love him way more than I ever did in WWE.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

AEW really got a gold mine here, the world title seems really prestigious. They have a great feud between Moxley and Jericho on the horizon where Jericho can win the first match because of interference from the IC. Then we have Moxley vs Inner Circle. Finally a win. Then they could build other wrestlers who are talented and over to face Moxley. 2020 is the year of Moxley but AEW has a lot of star power where we have multiple draws instead of one.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Moxley has been that dude. It's just now people are waking the fuck up. The only thing that really held him back in WWE was him not sustaining a credible physique and them having him lose to everyone. All the talk about him not being able to wrestle was a bunch of nonsense. It's an absolute blast to see him excel at this level outside of WWE.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I was never an Ambrose fan but he's a totally different person now.

He NEEDS to be the one to beat Jericho. Just imagine this guy in an all out WAR with the Inner Circle starting sometime this coming winter, then a slow build showdown at Double or Nothing II in May. It would be the hottest angle in YEARS.

If there's going to be a renaissance, Mox is the best bet right now. They have to have him be the next champion. Then at some point you can revisit the angle with Kenny.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

He's the best in the business by a wide margin at this point. Stone Cold, the greatest of all-time, agrees, and that's good enough for me.

AEW is lucky to have him. I'm not sure where they'd be without him. Dynamite would probably be drawing 500K viewers.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

In Kenny Omega's podcast with Meltzer that just got uploaded, he talks about how they need to keep Moxley strong, and that the crowds explode whenever he comes out.

AEW knows what they have with Moxley.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Outside of his initial run with the shield I was indifferent towards him in wwe. That's changed now that he's free from wwe creative. Moxley feels like a big deal and is the complete package; I'm all for him being "the guy".


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I agree. Moxley is the most exciting guy in wrestling right now.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Vince had the next Stone Cold in his grasp for YEARS AND YEARS and they fucked it up.

This is proof positive that even if you have someone who's amazing in WWE, they will never ever get over. People are arguing "oh so and so lacks this to connect with the audience, they can't get over" when even the MEGA talents like Moxley can't get over like they should if the company was treating them correctly.

NXT is a completely different story, Hunter knows what the fuck he's doing.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Beautifully said, OP.

Mox is a fucking star. So glad he escaped jail so he could entertain us and properly display his passion for the craft once again.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

I 100 percent agree he can be the next megastar in wrestling. In 2016 when I tried watching wrestling every week again and gave WWE network a try. I saw Dean Ambrose and was like wow this guy has So much charisma and such a bad ass. Then thought this is guy who should be the top guy not Reigns. Soon after that I saw Ambrose feud with Triple H, Brock, Jericho and win the title. I was hoping they would book him right and he would skyrocket from there sadly it didn't happen.


The good news is Jon Moxley is 100 percent better then Dean Ambrose ever was. Going to AEW was the best thing he could have done for his career. He looks like a big star every week. 


After watching Survivor Series tonight and seeing so many guys in elimination match just treated as just another guy. The remember seeing Dean Ambrose as just another guy in that match just a few years ago. It really makes me happy he's at a place where he's a big deal and gets to shine. I'm excited to see where Moxley and AEW are a year from now.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

One thing to keep in mind Moxley is currently shooting a movie right now on his off days called CageFighter. I'm sure it's not going to be big theater release. But it seems bigger then WWE movie. Hopefully it can get Moxley and AEW more exposure when it comes out.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> One thing to keep in mind Moxley is currently shooting a movie right now on his off days called CageFighter. I'm sure it's not going to be big theater release. But it seems bigger then WWE movie. Hopefully it can get Moxley and AEW more exposure when it comes out.


Surprisingly, he's already finished filming his part in Cagefighter, their Instagram uploaded a pic of him last week saying he's wrapped his bit:










Guess it helps when AEW only films one day week right now lol.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Mox Girl said:


> Surprisingly, he's already finished filming his part in Cagefighter, their Instagram uploaded a pic of him last week saying he's wrapped his bit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh cool yeah probably filmed his role in a week or two. Seems like he kinda like the villain or Mr.T/Clubber Lang role in Rocky 3 in this. With him being the loud mouth wrestler who challenges top MMA guy for championship and beats his ass. Then it turns to redemption story for the MMA guy to get his title back against Moxley.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> In Kenny Omega's podcast with Meltzer that just got uploaded, he talks about how they need to keep Moxley strong, and that the crowds explode whenever he comes out.
> 
> AEW knows what they have with Moxley.


It's not just the crowds popping, it's the viewers on TNT whenever he's on screen. That's the most important part.

Glad that they realize they have to keep him strong. They can ride his momentum to a lot of commercial success once they put the title on him.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

I used to work with a Independent Wrestler back in 2010/2011 and he told me about Moxley. He said people compared him to a hybrid of Mick Foley and Brian Pillman. When he signed with WWE he told me that guy will be a big star within 2 years. He was always better than Reigns/Rollins and for quite a bit he seemed to be the leader of The Shield. Then they went crazy pushing the other 2 :jetbad


----------



## KennyOmegaa (Sep 25, 2019)

Mox Girl said:


> Surprisingly, he's already finished filming his part in Cagefighter, their Instagram uploaded a pic of him last week saying he's wrapped his bit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good to hear. I was afraid he'd have to miss time on Dynamite


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

I like Mox, but I want Pac to take the title off Jericho eventually.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Yep, basically only blind haters would deny that fact now, after these last 6 months or so. He is the star that WWE purposely fucked up, because they don't want talent to get too over, which could result in becoming bigger than the company. 

He has the baddest look in the business since at least Stone Cold (I'd argue he looks cooler than Austin, but that's besides the point), he has great matches, his finisher can be hit both out-of-nowhere and as a heavy impactful elevated move, he's on another level as far as intensity in promos go, his segments gain viewers every single week, and on top of that, people will have no resentment to him, because everyone loves him. Seriously, even the people that shat on Ambrose are turning around now, and Ambrose himself had a monster of a fan base.


----------



## James Hurley (Oct 28, 2019)

MOX is just getting started we're only 8 episodes in.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

*In fact, last week against Darby Allin his main event segment saw him gain 83k compared to Jericho who lost almost 200k viewers with his match against Darby Allin a few weeks ago too*

This is very impressive


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

llj said:


> He's 100x more relevant right now than at any point in the WWE, even when he was WWE champion.


Couldn't of said it any better.


----------



## JoePanther (May 14, 2018)

A part of me wanted the title on Mox yesterday and a part of me feels that Mox should go on a Daniel Bryan/old school chase for the title. An old school storyline will make him an even bigger star than he already is and once he gets that payoff, people will simply mark the fuck out. Therefore the first two times he battles Jericho, or whomever, have screwy finishes with Inner Circle getting involved in some capacity. This will also make Jericho into an even more hated heel in the process.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Okay that's not fair. Moxley with a damn puppy is not fair dammit. Can this man do no wrong? I want to marry him now


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Pac will lose in the lead up to the Feb PPV and Mox will think he'll be challenging for the title at said PPV. However it will be announced the title won't be defended at the PPV because Jericho will be in The Match Beyond. I can see him in a match with Pac or Page (if he's not in TMB) at the PPV for the #1 contender spot, which he will win. From the end of the PPV to DoN II he will make his way through the Inner Circle. Honestly, I can see and wouldn't mind Mox winning but by DQ and Jericho retaining. The match is back and forth for a bit but Jericho tires and Hager cold cocks Mox ending the match in a DQ. AEW's first DQ BTW. Mox technically wins but the DQ takes him to that next level of savage. Now, in addition to feuding with the Inner Circle he now turns his eye on The Elite because they are management and he also blames them for everything.

That's how I can see everything playing out. It gives Mox a great story and plenty of opponents until he takes the title at All Out.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> I used to work with a Independent Wrestler back in 2010/2011 and he told me about Moxley. He said people compared him to a hybrid of Mick Foley and Brian Pillman. When he signed with WWE he told me that guy will be a big star within 2 years. He was always better than Reigns/Rollins and for quite a bit he seemed to be the leader of The Shield. Then they went crazy pushing the other 2 :jetbad



Yeah he was the leader of the Shield in 2012 and most of 2013. He did most of the talking for the group and wrestled most of the singles matches for the group. 


Then early 2014 things kinda of shifted and it was more equal split between the three and the company decided they wanted to push Reigns/Rollins instead.


The fact that WWE had no plans for Ambrose after the first Rollins feud. Yet they had no choice not to use him because he got himself so over. It's almost amazing the success he had in WWE when they had him lose all the matches to Rollins. Then lose almost all the matches next in his Bray Wyatt feud.


After that they started adding tons of goofball comedy too his character and tossed him in IC title stuff with Barrett and multi-man IC match at Mania and feud with Luke Harper. Somehow he got put in world title picture right after that. But again it was only to put over Seth as champion(they protected Ambrose more this time tho) and when feud was over he was left with nothing to do.


The fact that he would still go on to have big 2016. When a lot of guys would have turned into jobber comedy characters with crap material he was given and how they were treating him W/L wise vs top guys. I think tells us a lot about his talent and he had a lot of success in WWE still despite how they booked him.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

I agree with the OP. Mox has really everything that I look for in a top guy. 

What I love most about him is that he is edgy and dangerous, the antithesis of how kiddie-oriented wrestling has become. 

Additionally, his promos are much less scripted, so he can go off the cuff and showcase some real personality and charisma.

He is solid in the ring too and I just love his aggressive style. 

I love how he is getting pushed because his character is precisely symbolic of the direction that wrestling really needs to go in.


----------



## VPX5 (Oct 24, 2019)

He has potential to be the guy but there's no way a match with Darby Allin should have gone as long as it did. When you have a badass like Mox and it takes him forever to put away a small guy it makes him look weak. Smarten up AEW.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

VPX5 said:


> He has potential to be the guy but there's no way a match with Darby Allin should have gone as long as it did. When you have a badass like Mox and it takes him forever to put away a small guy it makes him look weak. Smarten up AEW.


I think AEW has big plans for Darby Allin. If I had to guess, he is a future AEW champion


----------



## CiB0RG (Nov 25, 2019)

I am totally on board with the OP!

I always thought Dean Ambrose was the most talented guy in the shield but WWE also made him the biggest heel of the group which always made me want to see him lose. I remember thinking... man, if this guy had a new gimmick his popularity would skyrocket. He's always been badass but I didn't have any reason to like him as Dean Ambrose. Going to AEW as Jon Moxley totally changes my view on him. Now I don't want to see him get handed a can of whoop ass, I want to see him open 100 cans of it on everyone! I agree that his attitude and aggressiveness is taking wrestling back to the good ole' days before it all became so kid-friendly.

Now my opinions on his match last week with Darby Allin. I liked that Darby wasted no time trying to get any sort of edge he could on Mox. Catching Mox off guard and playing a little dirty are really the only things he could believably do to Mox to hurt him. Diving onto him before the match even begun definitely gave the energy I wanted to see. I love that Mox ended up putting Darby in his own body bag. 

I expected Mox to basically toy with Allin, which seemed to be the case for some of it. I don't mind that Allin continually kicks out of massive blows, he might be small but part of his gimmick is being oddly tough and resilient, almost immune to pain. Which is awesome and part of why I enjoy watching him! 

I do also agree the match went on too long. I think they were trying to get more pop from the crowd by allowing Allin to rally enough to perform some high flying dives. It seemed a little forced after a while.

The ending was perfect in my opinion. A MASSIVE avalanche paradigm shift appearing to slam Allin right on his head off the ropes was a genius finisher for this match that even Darby Allin would not be able to get up from. I don't think anyone should get up from a finisher like that!


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> DGenerationMC said:
> 
> 
> > I really wouldn't be surprised if in the next year or so, The Elite (specifically Kenny and The Bucks) turn themselves heel to make Mox that big anti-authority babyface fighting against management.
> ...


 you guys want the authority in aew?! 



Really? 






Really? Another authority vs rebel story? :lol


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 9, 2018)

He’s got the potential to be an excellent ambassador for AEW and the face of the company. If AEW continues to promote themselves and Mox properly, the sky is the limit for him. When they get to Mox / Jericho, it’s going to be awesome.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Obviously I agree with the premise of the thread. Someone else brought up something that caught my eye though. We all want Mox vs. Jericho with Mox coming out on top in the end. What happens then though? Outside of a traditional match with Omega I don't see any big time match ups on the horizon. Maybe against a heel Cody?


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

Best in the world. Call him that.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Obviously I agree with the premise of the thread. Someone else brought up something that caught my eye though. We all want Mox vs. Jericho with Mox coming out on top in the end. What happens then though? Outside of a traditional match with Omega I don't see any big time match ups on the horizon. Maybe against a heel Cody?


A traditional match with Omega, sure, but the landscape will be changed by then, so who knows? MJF is gonna have a big, big year. I can definitely see him as a formidable challenger by the time he comes across the presumably champion Moxley. Darby will continue to get over. They're moving in a good direction with the Dark Order, finally, so who knows what could happen then? Hangman and Pac will always be in the background. They might get some new signees by then, too.

Still a long time left to go. I just can't wait until we finally see Mox turn his attention to Jericho and the Inner Circle. It's gonna be a blast.



ImSumukh said:


> Best in the world. Call him that.


Best in the business now, for sure.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

patpat said:


> you guys want the authority in aew?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They haven't run that angle at all yet, closest thing was Mox & Kahns conversation behind closed doors. Thats all that I can remember.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Jedah said:


> A traditional match with Omega, sure, but the landscape will be changed by then, so who knows? MJF is gonna have a big, big year. I can definitely see him as a formidable challenger by the time he comes across the presumably champion Moxley. Darby will continue to get over. They're moving in a good direction with the Dark Order, finally, so who knows what could happen then? Hangman and Pac will always be in the background. They might get some new signees by then, too.
> 
> Still a long time left to go. I just can't wait until we finally see Mox turn his attention to Jericho and the Inner Circle. It's gonna be a blast.
> 
> ...


Mox vs MJF I'd think would make a lot more sense as MJF being champ and Mox chasing. I don't think next year is going to be Darby's year and I'd be awfully salty if Pac or Hangman was the one to vanquish Mox. They'd been nice filler feuds for him to win and build his reign though. The cool thing to me is we have no idea who will be added to the roster between now and then.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

The only bad thing about aew are those annoying ambrose/moxley fans he had in wwe, thinking he should get this and that. Hate to break it to you marks but Omega is the ace of this company.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Tell it like it is said:


> The only bad thing about aew are those annoying ambrose/moxley fans he had in wwe, thinking he should get this and that. Hate to break it to you marks but Omega is the ace of this company.


Wrong. Just read last 7 pages with just about EVERYONE saying Moxley is the guy. Not just in AEW but all of wrestling.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Omega isn't over with the viewing audience. Whatever plans they had prior to signing the greatest talent in all of wrestling (Moxley) have gone out the window. Tony Khan and the EVPs (including Omega himself) know that Moxley is the breadwinner and that AEW would be drawing 500K viewers without him.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> Wrong. Just read last 7 pages with just about EVERYONE saying Moxley is the guy. Not just in AEW but all of wrestling.


These 7 pages mean nothing. The reason he's the guy is because he is the most over act in the company (by a wide margin) with the viewing audience.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

patpat said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > DGenerationMC said:
> ...


Exactly how I feel. There are more stories than Austin or Rock vs McMahon and HHH.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wouldnt it be ironic if someone from the WWE made their debut and attacked Moxley during his match at Double or Nothing 2020 lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Tell it like it is said:


> The only bad thing about aew are those annoying ambrose/moxley fans he had in wwe, thinking he should get this and that. Hate to break it to you marks but Omega is the ace of this company.


The fact that Kenny Omega is not even mentioned when talking about the stars they have on this roster and who should be getting pushed says it all about Omega’s booking thus far.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And I do agree Moxley is the money man right now. He’s been booked perfectly. Jericho is a creative genius.

But after the payoff of Mox going over Jericho, you need someone with that same all-around ability, and they have not found that guy yet.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

bdon said:


> Exactly how I feel. There are more stories than Austin or Rock vs McMahon and HHH.


Very true, I just think that'd be an interesting way to turn the oh so loved Elite heel against someone who could be just as over. Mox's character and storyline at the moment fits my fantasy booking, that's all.

Gotta look forward and do new stuff, not back.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If I don't see another evil boss storyline for 10 years, it will be too soon.

The only one that's more played out is evil foreigner vs USA.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> Omega isn't over with the viewing audience. Whatever plans they had prior to signing the greatest talent in all of wrestling (Moxley) have gone out the window. Tony Khan and the EVPs (including Omega himself) know that Moxley is the breadwinner and that AEW would be drawing 500K viewers without him.


Of course Moxley has more viewers. Why is that? Oh well he was in wwe and the other one was in njpw. You get more exposure in wwe and these sheep won't watch anything else. So of course they are familiar with him. In my book and pro wrestling fans Omega is a pro wrestling legend and Moxley is just famous as in more known .Okada vs Omega>Anything Moxley has done in pro wrestling.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Tell it like it is said:


> Of course Moxley has more viewers. Why is that? Oh well he was in wwe and the other one was in njpw. You get more exposure in wwe and these sheep won't watch anything else. So of course they are familiar with him. In my book and pro wrestling fans Omega is a pro wrestling legend and Moxley is just famous as in more known .Okada vs Omega>Anything Moxley has done in pro wrestling.


It takes more the wrestling matches to be a star. Omega needs to find his character outside of the ring. Then just being a guy who likes video games, acts like a goof with his friends and talks about his success from Japan. Other wise he's never gonna be seen as a big star in America and on weekly tv every week. They don't care what he did in Japan vs Okada years ago. Hes in America now and on weekly tv. Those people don't care what he did in Japan years ago.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Tell it like it is said:


> Of course Moxley has more viewers. Why is that? Oh well he was in wwe and the other one was in njpw. You get more exposure in wwe and these sheep won't watch anything else. So of course they are familiar with him. In my book and pro wrestling fans Omega is a pro wrestling legend and Moxley is just famous as in more known .Okada vs Omega>Anything Moxley has done in pro wrestling.


Being good in the ring doesn't automatically make you a star. We have decades worth of evidence to support this.

The company needs stars as their top guys. If they don't listen to the majority of their fans, they'll end up having a very unsatisfied (and declining) fanbase, like WWE. However, unlike WWE, AEW doesn't have decades worth of built-in brand loyalty, so they can't afford to go against their fans.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I wouldn't sleep on Jake Hager being a big challenger to a champion Moxley. Maybe even the first post-Jericho challenger while AEW rehabs Omega.

When Hager finally gets into the ring I might go Hager vs Hangman first to put over Hager right away as a top threat. 

AEW seems to be messing up Pentagon right now, but he'd have been another I'd have liked to see vs Moxley.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Omega needs to work on his character more. 

Otherwise, this will remain is a 2 star company for a while.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Mox vs: Pentagon, Fenix, Hager, Hangman, Cody etc could all happen long before you'd need to do a big program with Omega. He should keep the title for a while, not jump straight into the big money match. Let him dominate people for a while until Omega's rebuilt and then build it properly.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Mox vs: Pentagon, Fenix, Hager, Hangman, Cody etc could all happen long before you'd need to do a big program with Omega. He should keep the title for a while, not jump straight into the big money match. Let him dominate people for a while until Omega's rebuilt and then build it properly.


Again I say: the fact that Kenny Omega has to be rebuilt. 

A damn shame that people are more interested and have been given more insight into every male character on the show, except Kenny Omega. Even the Dark Order!!


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> Being good in the ring doesn't automatically make you a star. We have decades worth of evidence to support this.
> 
> The company needs stars as their top guys. If they don't listen to the majority of their fans, they'll end up having a very unsatisfied (and declining) fanbase, like WWE. However, unlike WWE, AEW doesn't have decades worth of built-in brand loyalty, so they can't afford to go against their fans.


So is Kobashi,Misawa or kawada just to name a few aren't stars?? Those guys weren't strong on the mic side but are considerd the goats in wrestling.But according to you if you aren't in the states you're a nobody. So you probably don't even know who they are. Also replying to imthegame19, I was talking about PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING not the sports entertainment crap.Omega was on his way to being on the level of those guys if he stayed in Japan. Okada is going to get there if he stays and not come to the states


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Another thing I like is how they haven't just thrown the belt on him. He's been in the company now for half a year and he hasn't even had a title match.

Building him up nicely. Building that character development and his time will come.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

MJF said:


> Another thing I like is how they haven't just thrown the belt on him. He's been in the company now for half a year and he hasn't even had a title match.
> 
> Building him up nicely. Building that character development and his time will come.


Yep. He hasn't even mentioned the title IIRC.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Tell it like it is said:


> So is Kobashi,Misawa or kawada just to name a few aren't stars?? Those guys weren't strong on the mic side but are considerd the goats in wrestling.But according to you if you aren't in the states you're a nobody. So you probably don't even know who they are. Also replying to imthegame19, I was talking about PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING not the sports entertainment crap.Omega was on his way to being on the level of those guys if he stayed in Japan. Okada is going to get there if he stays and not come to the states


This is not Japan. He didn't stay in Japan. We are talking about where he is now. He needs to be more then good wrestler in the US. If he's gonna be on same level with a guy like Moxley.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

With any luck WWe will rue the day they pushed him out for a LONG time.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm very excited for his eventual title run. His 1 run in WWE was fine but he was still comedy guy half the time.

Jon Moxley as the King of the Mountain in AEW could be great.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> With any luck WWe will rue the day they pushed him out for a LONG time.


I think that will only happen if AEW take over WWE in terms of ratings etc and I think by then, it’ll be too late for WWE. Which is an absolute shame. 

They should be looking at Moxley and reconsidering how their book their stars from this point forwards. But they won’t.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, he has everything. The fact that WWE never pushed him as the top heel of the company and instead presented him as a goofy loser before turning him into a germaphobe made me sick. And you know something? He is so damn good that even in those roles he was entertaining.

Moxley for the win.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> I think that will only happen if AEW take over WWE in terms of ratings etc and I think by then, it’ll be too late for WWE. Which is an absolute shame.
> 
> They should be looking at Moxley and reconsidering how their book their stars from this point forwards. But they won’t.


The first part is actually what I meant, but yeah I agree with the second part and DEFINITELY agree with the third.

WWe might be to far gone and lack the self awareness to rue anything or self correct, which is also a shame.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Omegalomaniac vs Jon Moxley is the money move


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> This is not Japan. He didn't stay in Japan. We are talking about where he is now. He needs to be more then good wrestler in the US. If he's gonna be on same level with a guy like Moxley.


:eyeroll

Omega is MORE than a good wrestler. His character and promos are probably his STRONGER points over his wrestling. AEWs failure to highlight his strengths are not his fault

The few times he's cut promos in AEW he's gotten rave reviews both here and more broadly. When he did that promo after Mox got injured the #1 thing going around was "whoa, why doesn't he talk more?", 

His promo compilations on YouTube combine for millions of views from an obscure Japanese wrestling promotion

Omega can spit.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> :eyeroll
> 
> Omega is MORE than a good wrestler. His character and promos are probably his STRONGER points over his wrestling. AEWs failure to highlight his strengths are not his fault
> 
> ...


I agree he's cut good pretaped promos but that's all he's done. I think he has a lot of potential and can be a star in the US. Maybe not as big as Moxley can be. But a star still. But so far he hasn't shown much of that in AEW.



Do you realize that Omega books his own segments and in charge of his own promos? So if he's not doing more it's his own fault. Maybe because he's focused so much on woman's division over his own stuff. But hes clearly not hitting his potential now or coming off like a star. Hes living off his rep from Japan. Instead of showing new audiences that he can be a star. I'm sure he will improve at some point. But saying that he should be the face of the company or can be a megastar in wresting. Well he's nowhere close to where Moxley is right now.


----------



## Sonicyoot (Jan 29, 2019)

AustinStunner said:


> He indeed is. I feel like Moxley is so far above everyone right now not just in AEW but in the whole industry. He's the complete package.


This

IMHO in 2019, Moxley is the embodiment of Pro-Wrestling


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Mox vs MJF I'd think would make a lot more sense as MJF being champ and Mox chasing. I don't think next year is going to be Darby's year and I'd be awfully salty if Pac or Hangman was the one to vanquish Mox. They'd been nice filler feuds for him to win and build his reign though. The cool thing to me is we have no idea who will be added to the roster between now and then.



I would say just have Moxley beat Jericho for title at February ppv or at Double Or Nothing(Jericho/Moxley is big enough to main event two ppvs). Then going into his title win. Have list of potential opponents and challengers. Pick the filler guys at first who you aren't considering putting the belt on and go from there. 


When right guy comes and you know it's time have Moxley drop title to them. Right now it's hard to know who would be a star a year plus from now. For all we know is Pac could do some awesome stuff. 


Maybe heel Adam Page or Cody (using loophole for title shot 
) or maybe Hager ends up being this bad ass heel to take down Moxley. Plus Omega could get hot and fans could want title on him. Not to mention MJF could be ready by then. Or who knows maybe someone not even on the roster yet will be the one to beat Moxley.


Let's keep in mind a year ago AEW didn't exist and Moxley was in a terrible feud with Rollins on Raw. So let's see where AEW is down the line. Right now they should just focus on putting Moxley/Jericho feud together and making it epic and takes the company to the next level.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

I absolutely love him. I never liked Dean Ambroise but Moxley is a superstar in every way

Haven't had a chance to go through the thread yet but just thought I'd put up a quick post


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

He's *the* guy. Even above Omega. 

He resembles everything that can be great about mainstream wrestling in the West. He's cool, he's real, he can talk people into a building, he can fight and wrestle, he oozes a presence very few have. I'm glad they are doing a slow burn to his inevitable run at the World title. He should definitely be the one to dethrone Jericho and poetic justice would be at Double or Nothing 2. The same event that he debuted in and first attacked Jericho. 

AEW is so great at long term storytelling and booking compared to current WWE, it isn't even funny anymore.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

He's still terrible at working a match. Jericho and Omega are there top 2 guys, because they can do everything.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Bryan Jericho said:


> He's still terrible at working a match. Jericho and Omega are there top 2 guys, because they can do everything.


Lol I was waiting for your trolling post. I wonder how many 4 star matches Moxley had this year lol. So terrible lol.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

No doubt he's the money guy for AEW, he can take them to the next level if they do it right.

I'm not a huge fan of his uber hardcore style he can use, but he's got the chops in any case.

The thing they need to avoid is hotshotting the world title on him in the next few months. This thing needs to slow burn, create a mid level title, have him hold it for at least the next 6 months and continue to build him up while keeping him away from the top belt programs.

Think Austin and The Rock programs leading up to their world title wins. They could've easily put the title on Austin in mid 97, but the fact they held off until 98 made all the difference.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

yeahbaby! said:


> No doubt he's the money guy for AEW, he can take them to the next level if they do it right.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of his uber hardcore style he can use, but he's got the chops in any case.
> 
> ...


That’s why I think he should lose the first time he faces Jericho. Build this up, make the fans beg for Mox’s title reign to begin.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

I've loved Mox for as long as I can remember. He definitely always has been the guy, and I can't wait to see what's down the road for him.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

double post, please remove.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

WF all in agreement regarding Mox lol. When was the last time a wrestler had near-unanimous support?


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah Moxley is the guy at least for now. Buddy of mine who hadn't watched wrestling in years caught the last episode and said Moxley was awesome and reminded him of Austin. He draws eyeballs in and will continue to draw them as long as they give him the spotlight


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Moxley has done an amazing job transforming his body. Due to NJPW wrestlers being on the smaller side, Moxley looked like Goldberg to them during the G1 Climax tournament. 

We all know Moxley can talk, and it was his promos in the indys and then in his FCW feuds that brought so much attention to him. 

He's a huge asset to AEW's building process right now. AEW just need to make sure they promote him very strongly and keep him hot. Give him the tv time he needs. Push his promos, but also give him some motivation. Why did he attack Omega? Do we know why he entered into a huge feud with Kenny? Has that been revealed? Will it ever? 

His now focussing on Jericho and the World title is being seen as maybe a little too early on. Jericho has said though on his podcast that it isn't yet and to let the story play out. So hopefully it gets drawn out and Mox is booked so well he is taken to the next level until people can;t take it anymore and the big payoff of Champion is given to him. 

In the mean time the AEW title has to be established. Jericho is doing a great job at doing just that. It's all a timing thing right now.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

From Moxley's interview with CVV -



> “As long as I’m wrestling I’ll always wrestle in Japan. That’s another cool thing about AEW is that guys can kinda do other stuff outside of AEW. You know everybody’s a little different with different things they want to do. There’s guys wrestling in Mexico, there’s guys wrestling in Europe. There’s guys doing other stuff on the side because the schedule is a little different and you don’t have to run everything through everybody to get approved.”


I like that he'll still wrestle in Japan. I wonder if NJPW will want him when he's AEW exclusive in North America. It means they're locked out of booking him for their American off shoot. But he'd be a big draw for them just in NJPW proper, and they'd keep him strong and he'd make sure to keep himself strong booking wise. Would be some hassle should he hold titles in either promotion though, but honestly he's ever holding the top title in NJPW ever anyways. AEW books their programs many months out in advance so Moxley would know when he's losing the title way in advance to be able to let Gedo know.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Peerless said:


> WF all in agreement regarding Mox lol. When was the last time a wrestler had near-unanimous support?


It's kinda surprising actually, lots of WF users were absolutely shitting on the guy before, and now everybody loves him. Maybe the critics are just silent, I'm sure they are still out there. No way we have that much bandwagon fans. 



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I like that he'll still wrestle in Japan. I wonder if NJPW will want him when he's AEW exclusive in North America. It means they're locked out of booking him for their American off shoot. But he'd be a big draw for them just in NJPW proper, and they'd keep him strong and he'd make sure to keep himself strong booking wise. Would be some hassle should he hold titles in either promotion though, but honestly he's ever holding the top title in NJPW ever anyways. AEW books their programs many months out in advance so Moxley would know when he's losing the title way in advance to be able to let Gedo know.


I don't know about that. Of course it's cool to see him in NJPW but what if he gets injured, who's paying for the rehabilitation, AEW? And how would a wrestler prove when and where exactly he got injured, sometimes even they don't know themselves. I wonder how they deal with that.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

RBrooks said:


> It's kinda surprising actually, lots of WF users were absolutely shitting on the guy before, and now everybody loves him. Maybe the critics are just silent, I'm sure they are still out there. No way we have that much bandwagon fans.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about that. Of course it's cool to see him in NJPW but what if he gets injured, who's paying for the rehabilitation, AEW? And how would a wrestler prove when and where exactly he got injured, sometimes even they don't know themselves. I wonder how they deal with that.


WWE. He gets his health coverage through Renee.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mox is the now for AEW and should be for many years. He's a huge asset for them.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Mox may be their biggest star. Should the ratings start slipping the title will be put on him.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> WWE. He gets his health coverage through Renee.


Really? How does that work exactly?


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

RBrooks said:


> Really? How does that work exactly?


The wrestlers have to get their own health care because they are independent contractors and not employees. Renee is a full time employee for WWE so she gets her insurance coverage from them. Since they are married she can add him to her health care.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^Just like how AEW is paying Kelly Klein's healthcare bills right now because she is married to BJ Whitmer who is a backstage employee for AEW, as RoH is refusing to pay.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> The wrestlers have to get their own health care because they are independent contractors and not employees. Renee is a full time employee for WWE so she gets her insurance coverage from them. Since they are married she can add him to her health care.


Huh, that's interesting. Thanks for clearing that out for me. At the end it's pretty funny that Mox is getting paid by WWE while working for AEW


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

RBrooks said:


> Huh, that's interesting. Thanks for clearing that out for me. At the end it's pretty funny that Mox is getting paid by WWE while working for AEW


Yeah, it's silly. Tony Khan said it in an interview or scrum.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RBrooks said:


> Huh, that's interesting. Thanks for clearing that out for me. At the end it's pretty funny that Mox is getting paid by WWE while working for AEW


Lol yeah it makes sense when you think about it. But it is funny they are covering Moxley injuries he gets from AEW. It's a nice loophole lol.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> I'm very excited for his eventual title run. His 1 run in WWE was fine but he was still comedy guy half the time.
> 
> Jon Moxley as the King of the Mountain in AEW could be great.


I want to see that too.


----------



## incomplete moron (Nov 28, 2019)

nope, he sux


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Mox was back in Japan last night setting up his WrestleKingdom match against Lance Archer - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203602273814773761
Interesting it's a Texas Death Match as it's likely Moxley is losing as it's his last contracted match with NJPW. He does want to extend with them though but with a potential upcoming AEW World Title reign it would hamstring NJPW booking, especially putting the title back on him there and getting stuck with it on him. Probably a death match because Archer/Mox would probably suck in a straight up match, especially comparable to other offerings on the card.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Definitely is. Wont mind at all if he beats Jericho on their first encounter in AEW.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Dayum. I don't think I've been this big a fan of someone and confident in his correct use in a long time, all from out of nowhere when I didn't care for Dean for years. It's incredible.


----------

